# Bionic 5.9.902 Update Is Out



## Skidoo03

Hey guys, I'm sure many of you already know but I just saw this on Droid Life and figured I'd let you all know!

http://www.droid-lif...-the-changelog/

Also I'm on .901 rooted and I checked for an update (nothing for me yet) but when I do update will it break root? I'm rooted with forever root on stock. Thank in advance!


----------



## JRJ442

Skidoo03 said:


> Hey guys, I'm sure many of you already know but I just saw this on Droid Life and figured I'd let you all know!
> 
> http://www.droid-lif...-the-changelog/
> 
> Also I'm on .901 rooted and I checked for an update (nothing for me yet) but when I do update will it break root? I'm rooted with forever root on stock. Thank in advance!


Pretty sure ur gonna have to find ur way back to 5.5.893 to take the official update bud.


----------



## nesdude

On 5.5.893, phone wants to update. I'm waiting to hear if forever root maintains through the update before I take it.


----------



## Skidoo03

Dang... I was kinda hoping I wouldn't have to do that. Oh well, thanks for the help!


----------



## Stelv

Can someone catch the update from sdcard and post it if possible?


----------



## Reaver

nesdude said:


> On 5.5.893, phone wants to update. I'm waiting to hear if forever root maintains through the update before I take it.


Same here. I'm also curious to know if Eclipse 2.1 RC1 based off of system .901 would work over 5.9.902. I guess I'll have to wait and see


----------



## shanebionic

Installing now. Lets see if it breaks root.


----------



## Skidoo03

shanebionic said:


> Installing now. Lets see if it breaks root.


I'm guessing you were on .893?


----------



## LDubs

Interesting, guess this means the recent soak test emails are for something else...

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## shanebionic

I was on .893 after going back from .901. Phone is booting now. I did get a soak test e-mail yesterday. Not sure if this is related, or if that was for something else.


----------



## Skidoo03

How did you go back to .893 from .901?


----------



## shanebionic

For comparison, here is the 5.5.893 information:

System Version: 5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
Android: 2.3.4
Baseband: CDMA_N_03.1C.57R LTEDC_U_05.115.01
Webtop: WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21
Kernel: 2.6.35.7-g68606e6

Here is the 5.9.901 update information:

System Version: 5.9.901.XT875.Verizon.en.US
Android 2.3.4
Baseband version CDMA_N_04.05.00R LTEDC_U_07.1E.00
Webtop version: WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-24
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7-g83f1a47
Build Number: 5.5.1_84_DBN-70

Here is 5.9.902 (differences from 901):
System Version: 5.9.902.XT875.Verison.en.US
Baseband: CDMA_N_04.07.00R LTEDC_U_07.1F.00

Looks like a new radio.


----------



## shanebionic

Also, Did not lose root.


----------



## LDubs

You are forever rooted?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## darkstarsinner

i got the update as well on my spare. Installing now. Unfortunately I did not have it rooted.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidoo03

shanebionic said:


> Also, Did not lose root.


How did you go from .901 to .893?


----------



## Stelv

Skidoo03 said:


> How did you go from .901 to .893?


You have to use the Bionic Pathsaver script here on the forum to go back


----------



## shanebionic

LDubs said:


> You are forever rooted?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Yes, I was forever rooted


----------



## LDubs

So does this skip over 901? Guess I shouldn't bother installing 901 at this point? ?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## shanebionic

This makes the 901 update useless. 902 has all of the fixes from 901, plus a few extras and an updated radio.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Stelv said:


> You have to use the Bionic Pathsaver script here on the forum to go back


This is one option. There a myriad of options to get back. Rsd lite to .866, .893, moto-fastboot the .866 images and update to .893. moto-fastboot the .893 images


----------



## nesdude

I was 5.5.893 and forever rooted, updated, still rooted. Awesome. Root maintains.


----------



## Rezidude

Are you guys just going through the regular system update process or where are you grabbing the 902 update file from?


----------



## !M4G3

shanebionic said:


> This makes the 901 update useless. 902 has all of the fixes from 901, plus a few extras and an updated radio.


You think this update will help dhacker with the ICS?


----------



## shanebionic

Soak test. You had to have gotten an e-mail to asking to participate.


----------



## shanebionic

!M4G3 said:


> You think this update will help dhacker with the ICS?


Just talked to Hashcode0f about it. They will get things worked out eventually. Any updates will help them. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## !M4G3

koo,hope it will


----------



## nola

shanebionic said:


> Soak test. You had to have gotten an e-mail to asking to participate.


I've already seen reports of people NOT invited to the soak test having the update pushed to them. Wouldn't it be safe to assume that given that info plus the fact that the soak test email was just sent out YESTERDAY, that this is not in fact the update to be "soaked", and that there will be another update on the way soon, I.e. ICS?

Wishful thinking maybe, but not impossible given the aforementioned bionic owners NOT invited to the soak, being pushed the update...


----------



## shanebionic

I received another email today with the details of the test that will be pushed out shortly. Then shortly after i had an update waiting.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## gchahinian

i got an email today regarding the soak, then my phone lit up 5 sec. later with the update notification (jumping for joy immediately followed). downloaded the update, im forever rooted, about to install to double check that root sticks...will confirm in a few...


----------



## minger

Can one of you guys upload the update file?


----------



## Skidoo03

If someone uploads the update file then would we be able to just boot into recovery and flash it? Even if we are on .901?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Someone go to /cache and upload the update please.


----------



## belatukadro

It's possible that it could contain file that patch from both 5.5.893 and 5.9.901, but it's doubtful. Those who got .901 legitimately should be given a way back to upgrade path, the rest of us can use p3's Pathsaver to get back to .893 and install the update (confirmed as working).


----------



## jayfried

I can also confirm 4ever root works. Radio seems better i have -67dBm never seen it that strong here at work.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## gchahinian

i applied the update, superuser is still installed and it's still "granting permissions", however no root applications work at all somehow...i guess i gotta start from scratch from the .886 fastboot file..good thing i did a titanium backup before i updated


----------



## darkstarsinner

Question, If I were to revert to 893 again would the update show up again?


----------



## shanebionic

darkstarsinner said:


> Question, If I were to revert to 893 again would the update show up again?


Possibly, but no guarantee until 902 is official.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes

shanebionic said:


> Possibly, but no guarantee until 902 is official.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Really Darkstar? You didn't save it first?


----------



## darkstarsinner

I wasn't rooted or anything. The update went to my stock spare Bionic


----------



## Timmy10shoes

darkstarsinner said:


> I wasn't rooted or anything. The update went to my stock spare Bionic


Well then that makes more sense.


----------



## ATBense

UPDATE FILE, I CAN HAZ PLZ?


----------



## Skidoo03

Would the R3l3As3Droot restore, root, and forever root option work to go from .901 back to .886 then do the .893 update then (hopefully) recieve the .902 update?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Skidoo03 said:


> Would the R3l3As3Droot restore, root, and forever root option work to go from .901 back to .886 then do the .893 update then (hopefully) recieve the .902 update?


no


----------



## nola

i'm not part of the soak and .902 was pushed and is installing.

EDIT: .902 installed without a hitch. unfortunately i can't offer any input about whether or not the phone will maintain root as i've only had it for a week, and haven't had a chance to root yet.


----------



## minger

I just dropped back to 593 from 901, and it's not picking up the update. Yeck...


----------



## IA10ECN

Which forever root is actually confirmed working? Dhackers r3l3as3d or BBB's ROTA893 or both


----------



## frostincredible

Someone please post the file. Surprised no one has as I see many have the update.


----------



## gchahinian

i used R3l3AS3DRoot_Windows_V2.1 and root didnt stick for me. im going to try again when i get home from work tonight, start at .886, 4ev3r root, then OTA update all the way back to 902. if that sticks, then the bloat freezing and app restoring shall commence once again


----------



## frostincredible

gchahinian said:


> i used R3l3AS3DRoot_Windows_V2.1 and root didnt stick for me. im going to try again when i get home from work tonight, start at .886, 4ev3r root, then OTA update all the way back to 902. if that sticks, then the bloat freezing and app restoring shall commence once again


When you get the OTA again PLEASE pull it from your cache. Thank you.


----------



## tuckmobile

frostincredible said:


> When you get the OTA again PLEASE pull it from your cache. Thank you.


Hey Frost, great idea. I would do it but I'm stuck on 901 and don't have time right now. Suggest you post detailed, noob-proof instructions to help the cause. I'm happy to help with the ID10T proofing.


----------



## TheNeighbor

I am not picking it up and I'm on 893 never rooted before. Hope it comes soon because this phone needs it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## tuckmobile

-Removed-


----------



## crashercarlton

tuckmobile said:


> -Removed-


Try it as in it is 5.9.902 or? were hoping its not .901?


----------



## crashercarlton

Why did you remove it is the file right? its 57.6Mb which is what it is supposed to be acording to Droid-Life


----------



## TheNeighbor

crashercarlton said:


> Try it as in it is 5.9.902 or? were hoping its not .901?


Was that the official 902? If so bring that SOB back!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## crashercarlton

well i downloaded it i'll try and update from it...actually i'm going to hold off.... 5.9.901 is also 57.6MB and from what i read i remember it having a different baseband version than 5.9.902...i'm waiting


----------



## tuckmobile

crashercarlton said:


> well i downloaded it i'll try and update from it...


It was probably 901. Don't do it. I'm checking it out here best I can. You were warned.

EDIT: Confirmed 901. Sorry peeps. A 902 was posted elsewhere, I'm confirming and will share asap.


----------



## tuckmobile

Thanks to Synthoid at XDA for this link:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/0f5sfyco02mkrn7/Bionic902.zip

"Inside this zip is the OTA zip, and that's the one you want to rename to update.zip."


----------



## Stelv

Thanks. Did you flash it over 901 in Moto recovery?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliDroid

I believe that P3Droid is working on a fix so that .901 phones can directly update to .902.


----------



## crashercarlton

tuckmobile said:


> Thanks to Synthoid at XDA for this link:
> http://www.mediafire...7/Bionic902.zip
> 
> "Inside this zip is the OTA zip, and that's the one you want to rename to update.zip."


Ok UNLESS IM WRONG THATS 5.9.901!!!!!!! XDA - SYNTHOID SASYS HE THINKS ITS 901 and when someone flashed it it was...PLEASE PEOPLE WE GOTTA PAY ATTENTION OTHERWISE (NOOBS) Will get themselves into a world of a mess...

**** No trying to yell at you man , just tryin to save some people hassle..


----------



## tuckmobile

CaliDroid said:


> I believe that P3Droid is working on a fix so that .901 phones can directly update to .902.


Source of this information?


----------



## frostincredible

Someone check out that Bionic902.zip. I'm reading mixed reports on it. I can't right now as I'm mobile. Thank you.


----------



## crashercarlton

THIS IS A POST FROM SYNTHOID ON XDA

​*Originally Posted by Synthoid *
Well I put it on mediafire but I see at least one other did it too.
Just google this
Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip
That is the correct file name and size. Here's a link.
http://www.mediafire...f2ccj99tr8y6194

Wait, that link could actually be 901, I think the filename would be the same with their naming convention.​
that was 901..just flashed...ugh


----------



## tuckmobile

frostincredible said:


> Someone check out that Bionic902.zip. I'm reading mixed reports on it. I can't right now as I'm mobile. Thank you.


It looks legit to me. Note that it is a zip within a zip. This was done to avoid confusion with the similarly named 901 update. Unzip and you will find Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip and it is 57.5MB compared to 901 which was 56.2 MB.

CrasherCarlton: Synthoid's first post was wrong, but he updated it shortly thereafter. Could you possibly make the font any larger?


----------



## crashercarlton

tuckmobile said:


> It looks legit to me. Note that it is a zip within a zip. This was done to avoid confusion with the similarly named 901 update. Unzip and you will find Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip


u read what i posted? above you?


----------



## frostincredible

tuckmobile said:


> Hey Frost, great idea. I would do it but I'm stuck on 901 and don't have time right now. Suggest you post detailed, noob-proof instructions to help the cause. I'm happy to help with the ID10T proofing.


1. Have Android SDK installed. http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
2. Have ADB installed through the SDK.
3. Connect phone.
4. Enable USB Debugging in Settings > Applications >Development.
5. Open Terminal/CMD (depending on OS).
6. cd to android-sdk/platform tools folder.
7.


Code:


<br />
adb shell<br />
cd /cache<br />
ls<br />

8. Look for a file with a name like "Verizon.5.9.902" etc or something similar. It will be obvious. It may have 5.5.893 as that's what you are supposed to be coming from.
9. Open new Terminal/CMD (again depending on your OS).
10.


Code:


<br />
adb pull /cache/*insert name of file found in steps 7&8*<br />

10. Upload file somewhere. Post link. Be thanked a million times.


----------



## crashercarlton

Now there's supposedly two links on XDA, which from people flashing both appear to be .901...


----------



## CaliDroid

tuckmobile said:


> Source of this information?


*P3Droid* @*P3Droid*
Ok .. bionic soak test is in hand..will get to every soon..root is kept after updating.


----------



## tuckmobile

crashercarlton said:


> u read what i posted? above you?


Yes, I read it. Calm down with the font size please if you insist on posting confusing information. The link I posted is legit, I've confirmed it is not the same as 901.

Again, here is the link: http://www.mediafire...7/Bionic902.zip

Props to synthoid @ XDA.

It looks legit to me. Note that it is a zip within a zip. This was done to avoid confusion with the similarly named 901 update. Unzip and you will find Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip and it is 57.5MB compared to 901 which was 56.2 MB.


----------



## frostincredible

Find the for sure 901 (use the file from pathsaver for reference as it's 100% sure 901), MD5 against this new one that you are saying is 902 (not saying I don't believe you, I'm just hearing very mixed reports).


----------



## TheNeighbor

Although I'm choosing to wait I think tuck is right.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## tuckmobile

frostincredible said:


> Find the for sure 901 (use the file from pathsaver for reference as it's 100% sure 901), MD5 against this new one that you are saying is 902 (not saying I don't believe you, I'm just hearing very mixed reports).


I think the problem is the fact that there is a zip within a zip. This can be confusing at first... Concerning the MD5, there's no point since they are two different file sizes.


----------



## frostincredible

tuckmobile said:


> I think the problem is the fact that there is a zip within a zip. This can be confusing at first... Concerning the MD5, there's no point since they are two different file sizes.


Oh okay, didn't know the file size of yours (or synthoid's) was different than 901.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I just flashed the link. Its .902, same kernel, webtop and baseband as .901 though. Two new apps, hardly worth the anticipation.


----------



## crashercarlton

tuckmobile said:


> Yes, I read it. Calm down with the font size please if you insist on posting confusing information. The link I posted is legit, I've confirmed it is not the same as 901.
> 
> Again, here is the link: http://www.mediafire...7/Bionic902.zip
> 
> Props to synthoid @ XDA.
> 
> It looks legit to me. Note that it is a zip within a zip. This was done to avoid confusion with the similarly named 901 update. Unzip and you will find Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip and it is 57.5MB compared to 901 which was 56.2 MB.


Just trying to make sure because i still didn't see any confirmation of it working on xDa


----------



## mbentley3

Timmy10shoes said:


> I just flashed the link. Its .902, same kernel, webtop and baseband as .901 though. Two new apps, hardly worth the anticipation.


Did you flash over .901?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rkuhldude77

Downloaded the zip and installed the zip that was inside of the first zip. It is the 902 update. I was on 901 used P3's pathsaver to get to 893. Then used ROTA893 and maintained root with that. So for those wanting to know if bbb's forever root works the answer is yes!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

mbentley3 said:


> Did you flash over .901?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


No. I used rsd lite back to .866, forever rooted, then did the .893 and .902 back to back.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

R3l3s3d, and realbbb forever root are the same. They both use P3's mount_ext3 hack.


----------



## rkuhldude77

Timmy10shoes said:


> R3l3s3d, and realbbb forever root are the same. They both use P3's mount_ext3 hack.


True, I just remembered someone asking if they both were confirmed working in an earlier post. So I confirmed


----------



## crashercarlton

Just installed it....disappointed but nonetheless proof its .902 for the rest


----------



## crashercarlton

Timmy10shoes said:


> I just flashed the link. Its .902, same kernel, webtop and baseband as .901 though. Two new apps, hardly worth the anticipation.


Im confused...how do they do the naming?

Because on .901 i have a baseband of
CDMA_N_04.06.00R LTEDC_U_07.1E.00

.902
CDMA_N_04.07.00R LTEDC_U_07.1F00


----------



## TheNeighbor

crashercarlton said:


> Just installed it....disappointed but nonetheless proof its .902 for the rest


Lol what exactly were you expecting? ICS?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## crashercarlton

TheNeighbor said:


> Lol what exactly were you expecting? ICS?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


well someone posted it had the same baseband but if it appears to me that they have a different one...i'm trying to figure out how you can tell the difference other than the numbers.... To be honest, no i didn't expect ICS, but i'm an update junkie...i'd like to see something other than app changes...


----------



## TheNeighbor

crashercarlton said:


> well someone posted it had the same baseband but if it appears to me that they have a different one...i'm trying to figure out how you can tell the difference other than the numbers.... To be honest, no i didn't expect ICS, but i'm an update junkie...i'd like to see something other than app changes...


Me too. Like a different status bar or something.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNeighbor

still awaiting the official delivery of this update and getting very impatient.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## crashercarlton

TheNeighbor said:


> still awaiting the official delivery of this update and getting very impatient.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


you might be waitin for a week, ya never know...i'd just go to bed


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I did oversee the the baseband change. But I doubt there will be a noticeable difference between the 2.


----------



## Stelv

Why can't we flash 902 over 901 in Moto recovery? Will it cause an error?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Stelv said:


> Why can't we flash 902 over 901 in Moto recovery? Will it cause an error?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Try it and let everyone know.


----------



## envizion

p3 tweeted something about root saver to go from 901 to 902. no clue what that means


----------



## Stelv

Stelv said:


> Why can't we flash 902 over 901 in Moto recovery? Will it cause an error?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Nevermind I am being told you can't flash this over 901. Signed for 893. Motorola really sucks with their nonsense locked down junk.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook

I heard from p3 that he did and it worked

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidoo03

bigmook said:


> I heard from p3 that he did and it worked
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That he just flashed it over .902??


----------



## Skidoo03

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/167055159430610944
I'm not sure exactly what he means, anyone care to explain?
Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Asrmatt

So if you have to be on .893 to recieve the OTA what happens to that people who got .901 as an OTA? Not the people that got the leak. Is Verizon going to replace phones or require them to go in to a store to get flashed back to .893?


----------



## Stelv

No if u got 901 ota from Moto then you will get the update. I think they have a way of detecting your esn. The people that installed the 901 leak manually have to use work arounds...unless someone can post the exact 901 to 902 file maybe. Motorola is telling is modders to eat it basically.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv

Skidoo03 said:


> https://twitter.com/P3Droid/statuses/167055159430610944
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what he means, anyone care to explain?
> Thanks ahead of time!


I think he just used root saver to retain root, it don't know the file he used to update. I wish he would post it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidoo03

Stelv said:


> I think he just used root saver to retain root, it don't know the file he used to update. I wish he would post it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thanks, that helps. Yea I agree, do you think he will?


----------



## Stelv

Skidoo03 said:


> Thanks, that helps. Yea I agree, do you think he will?


I hope so. I don't really want to roll my phone back if I don't have to.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs

tuckmobile said:


> It looks legit to me. Note that it is a zip within a zip. This was done to avoid confusion with the similarly named 901 update. Unzip and you will find Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip and it is 57.5MB compared to 901 which was 56.2 MB.


ok I might be slightly retarded.. using a Mac when I download this and unzip it I get a folder named Blur_versionxxxx.etc, not a zip... how to get the right thing to SD ext to install in stock recovery?


----------



## Asrmatt

Stelv said:


> No if u got 901 ota from Moto then you will get the update. I think they have a way of detecting your esn. The people that installed the 901 leak manually have to use work arounds...unless someone can post the exact 901 to 902 file maybe. Motorola is telling is modders to eat it basically.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


They never try to make things hard for us. *cough,*cough locked bootloader *cough,*cough


----------



## virus86

Im currently running 5.5.893 and rooted. I used AntTek App Manager to freeze some apps. To get this new update, I have to unfreeze the apps. The problem is, I was messing with AntTek and now the list of frozen apps are gone. Is there a way to get the apps back? Thanks

Do I have to use http://www.droidforums.com.ar/forum/droid-bionic-hacks/173870-r3l3as3droot-43v3r-root-bionic-v2-1-a.html and choose "restore to factory stock and reroot with forever foot"?


----------



## Underwater Mike

I'm not touching this until someone posts a version and instructions for using the update with custom roms. I'm still on KIN3TX and have zero interest in going back to stock.

BTW, let me say for the 712th time that Moto's phone support blows dog. That is all.


----------



## Skidoo03

Stelv said:


> I hope so. I don't really want to roll my phone back if I don't have to.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I'm right there with ya. I really don't wanna roll my phone back, I'm still running stock .901 just with frozen apps and I'm loving it I am just wanting to try .902 without having to go through the whole process.


----------



## ROB281

Skidoo03 said:


> I'm right there with ya. I really don't wanna roll my phone back, I'm still running stock .901 just with frozen apps and I'm loving it I am just wanting to try .902 without having to go through the whole process.


Going back to .893 using the fxz files with the .901 cdt is very easy was back up & running in less than 30 minutes

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## ruck0loc0

Just applied the update from the link, worked beautifully. Let's see how .902 fares

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## envizion

found this link over at droid forums. suppose to be direct 901 to 902 OTA update. anyone wanna verify the files? people in that forum are posting successful updates to 902 with this.









Originally Posted by *FantomPhlasher* 
_I was an 901 OTA back last 19 Dec. Here's my Dropbox link to the 22.5 M OTA file I received tonight.

http://db.tt/GFqAz7lA

Let us know how it works as my 901 is working great and I don't really want to break what's not broken.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC_


----------



## disabled account

envizion said:


> found this link over at droid forums. suppose to be direct 901 to 902 OTA update. anyone wanna verify the files? people in that forum are posting successful updates to 902 with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FantomPhlasher*
> _I was an 901 OTA back last 19 Dec. Here's my Dropbox link to the 22.5 M OTA file I received tonight.
> 
> http://db.tt/GFqAz7lA
> 
> Let us know how it works as my 901 is working great and I don't really want to break what's not broken.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC_


This didn't work for me. Got an error halfway through installing in stock recovery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## envizion

bjgregu said:


> This didn't work for me. Got an error halfway through installing in stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


were you on stock 901 with no apps frozen? quite a few people were reporting success in that thread. i'm still debating on updating to 902 stock or stay 901 eclipse

edit: heres the link to that thread

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/197250-901-received-installed-902-soak-test-build-post-here-5.html


----------



## disabled account

envizion said:


> were you on stock 901 with no apps frozen? quite a few people were reporting success in that thread. i'm still debating on updating to 902 stock or stay 901 eclipse
> 
> edit: heres the link to that thread
> 
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/197250-901-received-installed-902-soak-test-build-post-here-5.html


Im on eclipse 2.1 . That would probably explain it. What's the easiest way to go back to stock .901?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## envizion

bjgregu said:


> Im on eclipse 2.1 . That would probably explain it. What's the easiest way to go back to stock .901?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


unless u have a nandroid backup of stock 901 to restore better off using pathsaver i think. i always make a backup immediately after an OTA update just so i can restore and update when new OTA is released.


----------



## ATBense

*IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO TO GET TO .902 , OR IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHAT THE SIMPLEST METHOD IS TO GET THERE, JUST USE THE PREVIOUSLY WELL DOCUMENTED, RIGOROUSLY DEFINED PATHSAVER METHOD, THEN UPDATE TO .902 AFTER YOU FLASH .893 INSTEAD OF .901 *

http://rootzwiki.com...rently-written/


----------



## disabled account

envizion said:


> unless u have a nandroid backup of stock 901 to restore better off using pathsaver i think. i always make a backup immediately after an OTA update just so i can restore and update when new OTA is released.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk
Thanks! I should've clarified my question but that's exactly what I was wondering. Wasn't sure if I could just nandroid instead of using pathsaver. Much quicker that way.


----------



## marleyinoc

I rolled back to 893 way back in Dec when doing the tbh return to upgrade path.. I lost root when using 901 or whatever was included with that.. So redid the steps to flash 893 (had to do ctd bin fix them to, if I remember correctly)

Anyway..

If you can get copy of ota zip to 902 then you can flash it over that (I did a factory reset in preperation for something that never came--anyway, point being I had flashed 901 at some point but got to 902 just now all the same)

Last caveat, I assume my file was the 893 to 902 because it was labelled 893.. I know there is another file 901 to 902 being mentioned as well..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6

I just used pathsaver on my old Bionic just to get to stock (no root) and updated to .893 over wifi. The phone is not activated, I use a Nexus now for myself. I imagine to get this new update I need to be on Verizon? I was going to give this phone to my GF anyway as she's on a D2G and also grandfathered unlimited as myself. All I need is a new sim and for them to connect it to LTE.


----------



## djr4x4

envizion said:


> found this link over at droid forums. suppose to be direct 901 to 902 OTA update. anyone wanna verify the files? people in that forum are posting successful updates to 902 with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FantomPhlasher*
> _I was an 901 OTA back last 19 Dec. Here's my Dropbox link to the 22.5 M OTA file I received tonight.
> 
> http://db.tt/GFqAz7lA
> 
> Let us know how it works as my 901 is working great and I don't really want to break what's not broken.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC_


Used this link. Was on 901 bonestock and updated to 902 with no problems.. smooth as pie...


----------



## Skidoo03

So I just tried that link and this is what I got:

--Install /sdcard ...
Finding Update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
Installing update...
Verifying current system...
assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/framework/framework-res.apk". "05b9c7dcee7cd83b827b66cca2505cad51eeb66d". "b966a30eb2f839f0110f557d9be8e0dbb8b8326e")
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

I'm stock rooted and I unfroze all of my bloat too. Any ideas?


----------



## belatukadro

@idefiler6: You should be able to update using the .zip files over at xda, there is no check on network connection during the update, as the radio drivers can't be initiated during the update process. After that, you can use it on WiFi without issue, you just won't get mobile data or calls without putting in a SIM card.

@Skidoo: looks like you have a framework-res.apk that has been modified. Have you changed any icons (battery, 1% battery mod), used any notification bar or power menu mods, etc? many mods you don't think about update the framework-res.apk in some way.


----------



## Skidoo03

Yep, now that you say that I remember I changed a battery icon, even though I changed it back it still must not like it. I'll just restore a backup I made then try it, that should work right?


----------



## lawtalkinguy

I used RSD to go from 901 back to stock 893, did manual zerg root, and then flashed the 902 update, and lost root. Anyone have any ideas on how to get it back?


----------



## Frankie

I tried that .901 to .902 update zip, but it aborted when it was almost done. I was on stock .901. I forget what it said (Should have copied it down), but it had nothing to do with framework-res.

We are supposed to flash that in stock recovery, right?

Anyone have any ideas?

*EDIT: Wait, it said aborted, but I just checked under About Phone and it says I am on .902. Am I really on .902? This is odd*

EDIT2: Found out it said I was on .902, but still had incorrect Baseband. Tried installing it 1 more time and it worked! I am now on .902 with the correct baseband.  If you have similar issues then just try installing it again.


----------



## Reaver

Ok, dumb question, I'm half asleep and my mind is mush but hear it goes......

Im on the latest OTA .593, forever rooted and running eclipse 2.0. Can't i just run the Update.zip that was provided since Im already on .893?

Thanks


----------



## Skidoo03

After restoring a back up of my orginial .901 I flashed the zip and it worked perfectly, I didn't even unfreeze any apps and I still have root. Let's see how much of an improvement this is.


----------



## Frankie

To those who are running 2.1 Eclipse on .902:

Did you restore a backup of 2.1 after flashing .902 or did you install a fresh copy of eclipse 2.1 after you flashed .902?

Thanks guys!


----------



## frostincredible

Skidoo03 said:


> So I just tried that link and this is what I got:
> 
> --Install /sdcard ...
> Finding Update package...
> Opening update package...
> Verifying update package...
> Installing update...
> Verifying current system...
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/framework/framework-res.apk". "05b9c7dcee7cd83b827b66cca2505cad51eeb66d". "b966a30eb2f839f0110f557d9be8e0dbb8b8326e")
> E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
> (Status 7)
> Installation aborted.
> 
> I'm stock rooted and I unfroze all of my bloat too. Any ideas?


Do you have a theme? It means the framework-res.apk isn't stock.


----------



## Reaver

frostincredible said:


> Do you have a theme? It means the framework-res.apk isn't stock.


So this answers my question. I'll have to go back to full stock .893 then flash the update.zip


----------



## jack straw

I Lost 4g granted I've had other issues but I thought they were fixed last night anyone else loose 4g?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6

belatukadro said:


> @idefiler6: You should be able to update using the .zip files over at xda, there is no check on network connection during the update, as the radio drivers can't be initiated during the update process. After that, you can use it on WiFi without issue, you just won't get mobile data or calls without putting in a SIM card.


I'm actually planning on activating the phone and probably never touching it again unless my GF miraculously lets me root it for her (I may sneak in a forever root before I hand it over), so I'd like to just get the sim and let nature take it's course if that's what's going down? Will I be required to flash it even though I'm activating?


----------



## !M4G3

envizion said:


> found this link over at droid forums. suppose to be direct 901 to 902 OTA update. anyone wanna verify the files? people in that forum are posting successful updates to 902 with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FantomPhlasher*
> _I was an 901 OTA back last 19 Dec. Here's my Dropbox link to the 22.5 M OTA file I received tonight.
> 
> http://db.tt/GFqAz7lA
> 
> Let us know how it works as my 901 is working great and I don't really want to break what's not broken.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC_


Update to .902 form stock .901 with no problems and kept r00t,THANKS


----------



## Frankie

I ended up just restoring my backup of Eclipse 2.1 which was made while I was on .901. Then I updated to .902 and restored my backup of Eclipse 2.1 while I was on .901. Worked just fine! I am now on my restored Eclipse 2.1 with the .902 radio.

Just a heads up for anyone else who is interested in doing so.


----------



## !M4G3

Frankie said:


> I ended up just restoring my backup of Eclipse 2.1 which was made while I was on .901. Then I updated to .902 and restored my backup of Eclipse 2.1 while I was on .901. Worked just fine! I am now on my restored Eclipse 2.1 with the .902 radio.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone else who is interested in doing so.


Are you on the 2.7.12 eclipse rom?


----------



## sniffs

I can't get updated from .901 to .902

I am getting a msg that the verification of SystemUI.apk failed.. I'm not using any mods or metamorphs(I was, but I copied my unmodded SystemUI.apk back)

I have a feeling it's still the cause but what can I do to fix besides wiping my phone..?


----------



## Frankie

!M4G3 said:


> Are you on the 2.7.12 eclipse rom?


What?


----------



## Skidoo03

frostincredible said:


> Do you have a theme? It means the framework-res.apk isn't stock.


I'm all good now, I had changed my battery icon but I restored a backup of .901 I had before that and it worked first try.
I am seeing a little improvement in signal also.


----------



## !M4G3

Frankie said:


> What?


nitro updated the eclipse rom yesterday...
http://www.eclipserom.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=8


----------



## Frankie

Yeah..to 2.1. That's what i'm on. What is 2.7.12?


----------



## !M4G3

theres 2.1RC and 2.1,2.7.12 was the date lol


----------



## Frankie

!M4G3 said:


> theres 2.1RC and 2.1,2.7.12 was the date lol


Ah, ok. I was confused for a minute lol.

Yes, I am on 2.1 (was on 2.1RC1 previously). I flashed to 2.1 only a couple hours before deciding to get .902 update.


----------



## !M4G3

Frankie said:


> Ah, ok. I was confused for a minute lol.
> 
> Yes, I am on 2.1 (was on 2.1RC1 previously). I flashed to 2.1 only a couple hours before deciding to get .902 update.


nice!


----------



## tuckmobile

Frankie said:


> I ended up just restoring my backup of Eclipse 2.1 which was made while I was on .901. Then I updated to .902 and restored my backup of Eclipse 2.1 while I was on .901. Worked just fine! I am now on my restored Eclipse 2.1 with the .902 radio.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone else who is interested in doing so.


I didn't entirely understand your post, and I'm interested in some of the details of how you got this to work. Did you go back to a stock system to install 902 or did you do it with only Eclipse installed? Also, are you using safestrap or bionic bootloader?


----------



## rkuhldude77

tuckmobile said:


> I didn't entirely understand your post, and I'm interested in some of the details of how you got this to work. Did you go back to a stock system to install 902 or did you do it with only Eclipse installed? Also, are you using safestrap or bionic bootloader?


I'm not the same guy but I used pathsaver to get back to 893 stock rooted from the 901. Then loaded up the 902 update via stock recovery. kept root loaded up safestrap and flashed eclipse 2.1. Works great for me. Hope this helps


----------



## Prozac4me

If this has been asked in the post already, I apologize in advance, if this has already been discussed, but aside from an updated radio, has anyone seen any noticeable differences between .901 vs. .902? If so, could you share what they are? I'm not even ready to update...again! The only things i've noticed is that my 3g has been a bit fickle on .901, which i use to conserve battery, and turn on 4g, when i'm using more media intense apps or tethering. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
Marv


----------



## RockyC

Still have not received the OTA. I am on 893 and with forever root. I am concerned though about actually getting the update. I was going through and uninstalling apps that were suggested by someone in another post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5385-bionic-apk-list/ about getting rid of unnecessary apps using Titanium Backup. I accidentally uninstalled "updater 2.3.4" instead of "upgrader 1.0.0" I hope I didn't screw myself because I can't restore that app and I hope not having that app won't cause me to not receive and OTAs. I am very new to smartphones so any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## frostincredible

RockyC said:


> Still have not received the OTA. I am on 893 and with forever root. I am concerned though about actually getting the update. I was going through and uninstalling apps that were suggested by someone in another post: http://rootzwiki.com...ionic-apk-list/ about getting rid of unnecessary apps using Titanium Backup. I accidentally uninstalled "updater 2.3.4" instead of "upgrader 1.0.0" I hope I didn't screw myself because I can't restore that app and I hope not having that app won't cause me to not receive and OTAs. I am very new to smartphones so any insight would be greatly appreciated.


Always safer to freeze instead of uninstall...


----------



## Frankie

tuckmobile said:


> I didn't entirely understand your post, and I'm interested in some of the details of how you got this to work. Did you go back to a stock system to install 902 or did you do it with only Eclipse installed? Also, are you using safestrap or bionic bootloader?


I think my explanation was a bit rough. This is what I did.

I was on Eclipse 2.1 on .901 earlier in the day.

I then decided I wanted to get to .902.

I backed up Eclipse 2.1 on .901

I then restored a STOCK .901 nandroid backup I had.

I am now on STOCK .901 with root.

I then flashed to .902 successfully.

Lastly, I restored my backup of Eclipse 2.1.

It shows I am on the .902 radio even when I restored my backup from .901.

Did I do it correctly or am I not getting the full benefit? I am using Bionic Bootstrap also.


----------



## x-Darkstar-x

I got bored today and decided to update from 901Kinetx to 902 did the same as the poster above me. Restored a nand of stock 901, flashed the 901-902 update in stock recovery made a new stock backup of 902 and restored my nand of 901Kinetx like nothing happened keeping the new baseband from 902 with a stock nand for whatever update is next


----------



## bigtex52

Once you flash 902, you are on 902 radio and kernel because the bootloader is locked.


----------



## twj498

What is the recommended course of action for someone on 894 to get to 902? I cheesecaked to 894 and that is all. I'm 4 ever rooted. There is just so much info out there that I'm not sure what the most fool proof way to get to 893>902. Is it even worth it? Any input would be appreciated.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs

twj498 said:


> What is the recommended course of action for someone on 894 to get to 902? I cheesecaked to 894 and that is all. I'm 4 ever rooted. There is just so much info out there that I'm not sure what the most fool proof way to get to 893>902. Is it even worth it? Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


probably this - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13700-fastboot-files-55893-fxz-leaked/

then forever root, and flash 902 in stock recovery.


----------



## RockyC

frostincredible said:


> Always safer to freeze instead of uninstall...


Ok, thanks. I bought the paid version of TB.

Any idea on if I'll get an OTA automatically?


----------



## darkstarsinner

You should. Whether or not it will install is another story. But it won't hurt to try. The update should be pushed before the end of the month.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Not sure if anyone else posted this yet...but the early parts of the thread consisted ofa bunch of folks asking for the legit link...so here yuh go:

http://www.mediafire...yffwqcbo67aebur

boom 902 update, flash in stock recovery if you're on .893...late

oh and I maintained root BTW...Gonna just run stock for now until someone comes up with a rom.


----------



## marleyinoc

Ditto.

_
Sent from Timbuktu.


----------



## RockyC

darkstarsinner said:


> You should. Whether or not it will install is another story. But it won't hurt to try. The update should be pushed before the end of the month.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## KennyMB

So to make sure. I'm running Kin3tx right now on 5.7.863. To update I will have to fastboot back to my stock Bionic, forever root then update in stock recovery?


----------



## LDubs

Gotta make sure you're bone stock 893, bloat all there. Then yes, flash from stock recovery.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## KennyMB

Thank you


----------



## jstipe

Updated rooted .893 to .902. Updated successfully but broke root.

Interestingly, VCast Videos thinks I'm rooted, but root apps wont get root access.

I did try a root, but I got lots of errors, one of the errors said, "are you rooted?"

It looks like it left a bunch of "root" but did just enough to kill it.

Anyone know of a root for .902?


----------



## Eom

I was trying to restore my nandroid of stock .901 so I can apply the .901-->.902 update and I'm getting a MD5 mismatch error in Clockworkmod recovery, I'm not sure what that means, but I assume it means there's no getting back to stock 901 for me without using the pathsaver to go all the way back to stock .893 Is this right?

is there a way around an MD5 mismatch? can anybody help me out and explain what might have happened to my backup so I can try and make sure it doesn't happen again?


----------



## GCHiker

Sweet, thanks for the post.


----------



## ChopperChez

I was running .901 I got here. The OTA update downloaded but didn't install. I was messing around before I reverted to .893 and the update path. I defrosted all the bloat from Verizon. The phone rebooted and installed the update immediately. Its now running the .902 and maintained root.
I have no idea why that happened.


----------



## SonicJoe

jstipe said:


> Updated rooted .893 to .902. Updated successfully but broke root.
> 
> Interestingly, VCast Videos thinks I'm rooted, but root apps wont get root access.
> 
> I did try a root, but I got lots of errors, one of the errors said, "are you rooted?"
> 
> It looks like it left a bunch of "root" but did just enough to kill it.
> 
> Anyone know of a root for .902?


No root for 902. Only way is to go back to 893 and forever root.


----------



## hurleyint

Here is a tweet from DroidModderX... It should help with anyone still having issues.

DroidModderX I uploaded a @YouTube Video http://t.co/VaNkJvOa #Droid #Bionic! How to update to .902 from any version and maintain #Root !!! Super Easy


----------



## SamuriHL

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/197374-5-5-5-893-fxz-901-902-compatible-902-update.html

You may want to check out that thread. Apparently there's a link there to a 902 root exploit. I have NOT tried it myself but I saw it this morning and thought some of you might be able to use it.


----------



## jstipe

SonicJoe said:


> No root for 902. Only way is to go back to 893 and forever root.


I got my root back for .902 using http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/11/rooting-the-droid-4-a-failed-bounty-experiment/

The exploit is near the bottom of the page:

* But Where's the Root Exploit?*

The Windows version of the exploit can be downloaded here


----------

